# Too early to breed again this fall?  Also, milking through pregnancy?



## Cara Peachick (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi-

My first freshener Lamancha just had a beautiful little doeling June 14.  Will October - December, 2011 be too early to breed her again?  

Also, I know the Fias Co site says to give the doe at least the last two months of the pregnancy off from milking (or nursing).  Is this the general accepted practice?  Does anyone do differently with dairy animals, and what has your experience been?

Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Milking - They need (imo) that 2 month break.

Breeding - Imagine just giving birth to a human child.  Breast feeding for a couple of months and then getting pregnant again.  Only speed things up and the baby comes in 5 months instead of 9.  That is what you would be doing to your doe if you breed her again that soon.  Unless it's an accidental breed and the doe is in excellent condition that is not something that I will put onto them.  My does are planned with an 8 month break from kidding to the next breeding minimal.

_This is my opinion and my practice for my farm.  Every farm is different and you need to decide what is right for you and your herd._


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 2, 2011)

> Breeding - Imagine just giving birth to a human child.  Breast feeding for a couple of months and then getting pregnant again.


Obviously, you're not Amish.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > Breeding - Imagine just giving birth to a human child.  Breast feeding for a couple of months and then getting pregnant again.
> 
> 
> Obviously, you're not Amish.


Nope.  Live in Amish country so I know what you're saying.  I've also got a friend whose husband keeps her "barefoot and pregnant"....literally 8 kids in as many years...she's exhausted all the time...immune system is shot because of the exhaustion and gets every little cold all year round.  Human females who are "bred" constantly live shorter lives...I'd imagine the same would go for any species.  Wear and tear takes it's toll


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 2, 2011)

I judge according to the condition of the doe.  I don't have a set "break time".  It is at least 60 days, but could be as much as 120 days.  Many breeders only breed once a year.  This also depends on the breed of goat.  I have Nigerians which can be bred year round.  Standards normally only breed once a year with a few exceptions.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 2, 2011)

We plan our breeding around the goat.  How does she look?  Is she generally healthy? What kind of milk production did she have?  Is she maintaining her weight? There are lots of things to consider.  We have one goat, a mixed breed with about 50% kiko in her that we milked up to the day before she kidded.  We have other goats that refuse to get on the milk stand when they are 10 weeks out.  I would not milk any of our other goats like I did the % kiko doe, but she is solid, hardcore momma.  She keeps her weight up, she needs very little worming and never gets sick.  Anyway the best answer to a milking break at 8 weeks is, yes.  A pregnancy break is the same thing.  Both of our % kikos went into heat a few months after their last kidding and found a way in with the buck.  It was not a choice that I would have made for them, but it happened.  Now I have to worry about milk fever, and other mineral deficiency problems, but I have not put them back in the milking line up, and give them a lot more personal attention daily than I would normally.  Which means I may now be giving less attention to another animal... so my answer to the breeding question is, make your best attempt to keep them away from a buck for at least 9 months from their last kidding/freshening.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 2, 2011)

If she's maintaining good condition through her lactation, you can go ahead and breed her.  It's not uncommon at all for dairy breeders to milk through pregnancy, only drying the does off about a month before they kid again.  They key is good nutrition - you give them that, and they'll perform.

Personally, I dry a doe off and build her condition up before I breed her back.  It varies by each doe as to how long this takes.  

You'll probably get 10 different answers to this question


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 2, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> I judge according to the condition of the doe.  I don't have a set "break time".  It is at least 60 days, but could be as much as 120 days.  Many breeders only breed once a year.  This also depends on the breed of goat.  I have Nigerians which can be bred year round.  Standards normally only breed once a year with a few exceptions.


I agree.

It depends on your breeding goals, how long you want to keep her in milk, if you're scheduling freshenings around the show season, etc. but ultimately the condition of the doe will determine how soon to rebreed.  If you freshened her because you plan to milk you could always milk her through until the Spring, but it may not be necessary.  I have a doe who is made for making babies- maintains her body weight beautifully through lactation and will go into her dry period this time needing only to maintain her weight rather than catch up.  She had a shorter break between her last kidding and rebreeding.  Those who strip a lot of condition during lactation get a longer break.  Regardless, everyone gets at least a 50 day dry period prior to kidding to give their bodies a rest.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.  I appreciate the different opinions.  That's exactly what I wanted.  I will keep following this thread.

I certainly would not breed her more than once a year in the long term, but she kidded so late this year, I don't want to necessarily have her kid this late again.  However, that could also mean skipping a year. . . we shall see.

Myself, I nursed through one pregnancy and then nursed two babies/kids for almost 2 years.  Of course, that was my choice - my doe doesn't get to choose (just like those Amish ladies).  On the other hand, when I got pregnant with #3, the first thing I did was wean #2, so I would have at least a little break from being constantly "on call"


----------

